# Spice Girls – kurz vor einem Comeback?



## Mandalorianer (2 Juni 2010)

Spice Girls – kurz vor einem Comeback?

Es ist wie in einem Déjà Vue. Die Spice Girls wollen erneut musikalisch die Welt erobern und sollen sich aktuell auf ihr zweites Comeback vorbereiten. Mit von der Partie seien Geri Halliwell, Emma Bunton, Melanie Brown und Melanie Chisholm. Nur Victoria Beckham fehlt. Sie konzentriere sich auf ihre Karriere als Mode-Designerin.

Die vier Mädels haben sich bereits getroffen, um Pläne für ein neues Album, eine DVD und eine Konzert-Tour zu besprechen. Ein Insider: „Die Mädchen sind sehr aufgeregt. Sie wollen wieder zusammen arbeiten und jede einzelne hat viele Ideen. Sie versuchen verzweifelt, Posh zu überzeugen. Sie erinnert sich zwar gern an vergangene Tage, aber sie hat sich weiterentwickelt und fühlt sich in der Modewelt sehr wohl. Wie es aussieht, müssen sie ohne Posh losziehen.“

Ab 2001 gingen die Spice Girls das erste Mal getrennte Wege und verkündeten, sich auf ihre Solo-Karrieren konzentrieren zu wollen. 2007 fand die erste Comeback-Tournee in Original-Formation statt . Die Tickets für den ersten Auftritt in London waren innerhalb von 38 Sekunden ausverkauft.

*Mmmhh  Posh auf Stökelschuhen auf der Bühne 

Gruss das Gollum*


----------



## General (2 Juni 2010)

Och neeeeeeeeee


----------



## Katzun (2 Juni 2010)

ich weiß nicht ob man das nochmal braucht...


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Juni 2010)

Muss denn das wirklich sein!


----------



## Muli (3 Juni 2010)

Also das eine mittelprächtige "Comeback" hatte mir eigentlich gereicht


----------

